# NEW WINCH QUESTION



## tony (Jan 18, 2000)

I'm thinking about putting a winch on my quad
not sure which is the best for the money 
and the best place to get one
im leaning toward a warn 2000. any suggestions appreciated

thanks
Tony


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Tony,
I have the warn 2000 on my sp500 and I hav'nt had any problems with it so far. I've had it for 3yrs and I have really put it through its paces.

JIM


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2001)

Tony: i also have the warn 2000 on my sportsman 500. I do not get stuck that much but i use it all the time in the winter to raise and lower my snow plow blade. If you want to use it for that reason i recommend that you put the winch switch up on your left handle bar and be sure to put a on and off power switch for the solenoid . If you need more info email me 

hope this helps

gare


----------



## woodencanoe (Dec 16, 2000)

I have the Warn 2000 on my 500 Sportsman. Works great, but like sportsman said, mount your switch on your handle bar if you plan on using for plowing alot, get like a rocker switch you control with your thumb.
woodencanoe


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2001)

Tony: I lost your email but i recommend putting a front bumper on your bike with the winch


----------



## ecbaatz (Apr 13, 2001)

I have a superwinch 1500 that came off of a 1978 subaru wagon. A friend gave it to me after he put a new one on his kawasaki bayou. Still works great.


----------



## flatsman (Jan 15, 2001)

Stihl 029 chainsaw w/ a Lewis whinch oops thats on my boat The warn is a good whinch.


----------

